# From Sub to Contractor



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

My finisher said it’d take him 5 minutes to show me how to use a box and not much longer on the bazooka, I have no reason to believe he’s lying. I’ve done plenty of drywall work without the fancy tools. I do nicer finish and hanging work than anyone I’ve hired in the past 10 years at least. I’m not as fast but give me those tools and I bet I would be. Drywalling is not rocket science.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> My finisher said it’d take him 5 minutes to show me how to use a box and not much longer on the bazooka, I have no reason to believe he’s lying. I’ve done plenty of drywall work without the fancy tools. I do nicer finish and hanging work than anyone I’ve hired in the past 10 years at least. I’m not as fast but give me those tools and I bet I would be. Drywalling is not rocket science.




He's lying. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Drywalling is the only trade that doesn’t require licensing in MI, even painters have to be licensed. That says a lot.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> Where's @blacktop when you need him.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Probably the same place as every other drywaller, 3 sheets to the wind.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> Probably the same place as every other drywaller, 3 sheets to the wind.




Your wouldn't make a pimple on blacktops ass. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Drywalling is the only trade that doesn’t require licensing in MI, even painters have to be licensed. That says a lot.


Says a lot bout Michigan.

But no, licensing has changed for painters.

https://www.detroitnews.com/story/news/local/michigan/2019/03/27/painters-license-michigan/39262017/


----------



## Fouthgeneration (Jan 7, 2014)

Big Johnson: I hope you've spent more then 5 minutes learning how to satisfy your wife.......


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I’m shocked at you guys




Three pages in on a straight pricing question and not one “ tree fiddy”


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Fouthgeneration said:


> Big Johnson: I hope you've spent more then 5 minutes learning how to satisfy your wife.......


That’s all I spent on yours, she was quite impressed.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> Your wouldn't make a pimple on blacktops ass.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


I can do every trade in construction better than the vast majority who specialize in each trade but you’re right; I’m so jealous of a guy who can screw plastic planks to treated lumber and another guy who’s fast at smoothing out white goo. I’m so not worthy.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Idothat said:


> I’m shocked at you guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The tree-fiddy button is broke. Again.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

SmallTownGuy said:


> The tree-fiddy button is broke. Again.


I think there’s a work around for that


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> *My finisher said it’d take him 5 minutes to show me how to use a box and not much longer on the bazooka,* I have no reason to believe he’s lying. I’ve done plenty of drywall work without the fancy tools. I do nicer finish and hanging work than anyone I’ve hired in the past 10 years at least. I’m not as fast but give me those tools and I bet I would be. Drywalling is not rocket science.


A youtube video can do the same... doesn't mean you're going to be proficient at it without practice/experience... never mind as good/efficient as someone who does it day in or day out...


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Big Johnson said:


> I can do every trade in construction better than the vast majority who specialize in each trade but you’re right; I’m so jealous of a guy who can screw plastic planks to treated lumber and another guy who’s fast at smoothing out white goo. I’m so not worthy.




Let's see your work. Anyone can screw decks to joists. But foundation, framing, railing, finish and then make 10 to 30k a month doing it, is what separates me from you. Just the fact you simplifying it shows your complete ignorance for the trades. 

You don't know what you don't know.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Idothat said:


> I think there’s a work around for that


Did you try clearing your cache?
What version of Chrome/Firefox/Opera/Nutmeg/FlannelSocks are you using?

I cleared my browser's cache so many times (how many times?) - so many times, I had to install the Peptobismol AND probiotics extensions.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Drywall blows. I don't even like hanging it. Especially lids. I'd rather hang siding or lay shingles even and that's repetitive and monotonous.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> Let's see your work. Anyone can screw decks to joists. But foundation, framing, railing, finish and then make 10 to 30k a month doing it, is what separates me from you. Just the fact you simplifying it shows your complete ignorance for the trades.
> 
> You don't know what you don't know.
> 
> ...


such a braggart


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> such a braggart




He insulted me. I defended myself.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Deck building is so hard. Really hard. Sometimes, it just hurts, it's so hard. And, you can even get splinters. Nobody knows...

Nobody knows the trouble I seen 
Nobody knows my sorrow 
Nobody knows the trouble I seen 
Glory, Hallelujah


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

:::


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW ! That's a bigun. Must be in California. Everything is so bigly there.

Ever seen a California Raisin? They're YUGE.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> WOW ! That's a bigun. Must be in California. Everything is so bigly there.
> 
> Ever seen a California Raisin? They're YUGE.


And super talented.


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> And super talented.


Yeah - just remember - you got to have the glove.
Once you put that on, you can be a legend in your own mind.

*A LEGEND, MAN.*​


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Idothat said:


> ...
> (stirring the pot)


Because...CT.

https://www.contractortalk.com/f49/sub-contractor-419383/index3/#post7557039

...and it's Tuesday - more or less.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

STG you are a liar. Remember lying your ass off the last time you started ****? Liars are right there with thieves imo. 


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Fake thread :laughing:


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

I've made money doing a lot of the trades over the years, and I probably can do some of them better than a few. But I wouldn't say I have arrived at any of them; even my bread and butter trades. I can put out good work across the board, but it'll take me much longer than those that do it day in and day out. 

The day I think I've arrived is the day I'll be losing my edge. A learning attitude goes a long ways in our business.


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

Calidecks said:


> STG you are a liar. Remember lying your ass off the last time you started ****? Liars are right there with thieves imo.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Better watch out STG, he’s going to have his boy throw in the slammer. Only question is will he have a cell next to you?


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Better watch out STG, he’s going to have his boy throw in the slammer. Only question is will he have a cell next to you?


What's he huffing and puffing about now?:laughing::laughing:


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

SmallTownGuy said:


> What's he huffing and puffing about now?:laughing::laughing:


Hey yo, check dis out i got a draw today. Here pictures of my next job someone else designed and drew up for me. Because.... decks yo.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Big Johnson said:


> Hey yo, check dis out i got a draw today. Here pictures of my next job someone else designed and drew up for me. Because.... decks yo.


WOW - is that real money?


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Big Johnson said:


> Hey yo, check dis out i got a draw today. Here pictures of my next job someone else designed and drew up for me. *Because.... decks yo.*


No Drywall


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Hey Irish: nice deck btw.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Hey Irish: nice deck btw.


What deck?


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

Big Johnson said:


> Hey yo, check dis out i got a draw today. Here pictures of my next job someone else designed and drew up for me. Because.... decks yo.


What's up with no energy heel...

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Hey Irish: nice deck btw.











If you like I can install fans for you too. No wires showing. Ain't I cool?


----------



## Big Johnson (Jun 2, 2017)

META said:


> What's up with no energy heel...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


It’s on the truss drawings, I don’t have calis plan guy so it’s a lot of improvisation.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> View attachment 476839
> 
> 
> If you like I can install fans for you too. No wires showing. Ain't I cool?


meh, photoshopped.:jester:

And that drywall - straight out of California.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> View attachment 476839
> 
> 
> If you like I can install fans for you too. No wires showing. Ain't I cool?


 No wires... how'd ya' do that? :jester: 



Might want to try centering it on the beam next time... :whistling :laughing:

.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Wow and I can even install crown molding but Trex? I screw that up. 

Truth is I was in a hurry to finish and left the digital camera at home but I gotta take the heat from little flamer boy...the thread terrorist


----------



## META (Apr 9, 2015)

SmallTownGuy said:


> meh, photoshopped.:jester:
> 
> 
> 
> And that drywall - straight out of California.


"Straight outa Compton"?......lol





NWA.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

> little flamer boy...the thread terrorist


Ah yes, the 3 queens...


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

META said:


> "Straight outa Compton"?......lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You got it !


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> View attachment 476841
> 
> 
> View attachment 476843
> ...


I'd pay you for that work. Don't have a Bigly-Bentley - hope you can overlook it this one time....


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> View attachment 476841
> 
> 
> View attachment 476843
> ...


No offense Irish, but if that's really your work, and not a pic off the internet to make a joke, there'd be a callback... :blink:

Jagged crown and uneven reveals (specifically the doors above the micro)...


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> I'd pay you for that work. Don't have a Bigly-Bentley - hope you can overlook it this one time....


I don't do any self glorifying or self gratification over it as in masturbation or pissing contest. it's a way to make a living. Nothing more. 

Considering the a-holes I've run across over the years, I'd have been more content doing something else. 

I wonder though do doctors go around saying "I way out practice medicine over you"? or do writers say "my books are more interesting than yours"? Lawyers "you are jealous of my court room prowess" 

No, just a-hole contractors who have to validate


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> I don't do any self glorifying or self gratification over it as in masturbation or pissing contest. it's a way to make a living. Nothing more.
> 
> Considering the a-holes I've run across over the years, I'd have been more content doing something else.
> 
> ...


You're preaching to the choir brother, to the choir.

A man's gotta know who he is, and be comfortable in his skin.


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

KAP said:


> No offense Irish, but if that's really your work, and not a pic off the internet to make a joke, there'd be a callback... :blink:
> 
> Jagged crown and uneven reveals (specifically the doors above the micro)...


 Next time I'll just post the money instead. No more pictures


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> Next time I'll just post the money instead. No more pictures


You are responding to the 3rd queen that has never posted any of "his work".:whistling


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

STG = POSER


Mike.
_______________


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> You are responding to the 3rd queen that has never posted any of "his work".:whistling


LOL... I could post lots (have many over decades)... don't feel the need unless it helps a poster (which I've done)... for what reason would I post a pic now? To impress you? Like that's going to change the dishonest ways you post or the way you view things STG... :no:

The level of quality you'd pay for apparently says all you need to know on that... you're not interested in what was actually posted or how it could help others, only that it helps you with one of your pissing contests... 


In a depressed wage market Irish apparently lives in from his posting, it'd be beneficial for him to up his game on the little things that make the difference on the job that can set him apart from the others... that's not a slam, but a constructive critique...


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> You are responding to the 3rd queen that has never posted any of "his work".:whistling


It's always the ones with the big post counts. Hell if I posted that much on here I'd never get anything done. It takes me 2 days just to cut and trim all the grass around here


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Irishslave said:


> It's always the ones with the big post counts. Hell if I posted that much on here I'd never get anything done. It takes me 2 days just to cut and trim all the grass around here


Oh good Lord man, don't say that: I got "Posts: 15,618".

me hangs head in shame.

I took two days to mow this acreage. Doc says I shouldn't, but he ain't got to look at this mess.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Oh good Lord man, don't say that: I got "Posts: 15,618".
> 
> 
> 
> ...















Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> *Oh good Lord man, don't say that: I got "Posts: 15,618".*
> 
> me hangs head in shame.
> 
> I took two days to mow this acreage. Doc says I shouldn't, but he ain't got to look at this mess.


That's still only half as many as "the rulers"


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

That's Mr. Ruler to you.


Mike.
_______________


----------



## Irishslave (Jun 20, 2010)

Calidecks said:


> That's Mr. Ruler to you.
> 
> 
> Mike.
> _______________


Got your mind made up you're smarter than everyone else?


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

Irishslave said:


> Got your mind made up you're smarter than everyone else?




No just you.


Mike.
_______________


----------

